# My "italian prune"plum wine



## Rocknrandyc (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok after 1 week in the primary I transferred the product to a 1 gal secondary glass carboy to ferment and I'm concerned about the "milky" appearance of the product. Will this clear?? I'm concerned that since I used 1 c. of unrefined sugar (sugar in the raw) that its affecting the wine?? any thoughts??


----------



## Luc (Oct 8, 2008)

When a wine is fermenting all kinds of things happen.

Yeast float around and consume sugar and make
alcohol and CO2.

When the activities cease and the solid materials 
drop to the bottom of the wine the wine will clear.

So do not worry, it will clear in time.

Luc


----------



## troton (Oct 11, 2008)

You can cold stablize it a little later to get it to settle and not use chemicals. Other wise I have used Gelatin too. But it made some sediment rise to the top too. But not to worry right now. I had one that looked like mud for a month before I cold stablized it. It was clear.


----------



## Luc (Oct 11, 2008)

Troton,

The wine is still fermenting !!!

So just wait, it will clear.

And when it does not, then you can use cold stabilising
or fining agents in a few months.

Luc


----------

